# You want a PlayStation 5 for Christmas - It maybe costs you your Life...



## Alexander1970 (Dec 24, 2020)

https://wien.orf.at/stories/3082302/

The dispute over Playstation 5 escalated

The private sale of a game console escalated on Christmas Eve in Vienna-Landstrasse.
A 43-year-old and a 16-year-old wanted to buy a Playstation 5 from a 35-year-old. 
The deal was engineered through an online platform. 
According to police spokesman Christopher Verhnjak, the seller could not present an invoice, so a dispute broke out.
The 35-year-old pulled a knife and threatened customers with killing them. 
These notified the police, the aggressor fled to a residential building, where the executive tracked him down. 
With the support of the Vienna Task Force Alarm Department (WEGA) and the standby unit, the man was arrested without resistance. 

Tremendous prices on market portals Sony's Playstation 5 only launched about a month ago.
But not nearly as many devices as there were interested customers went on sale before Christmas.
However, because some were able to get hold of several consoles, online market portals such as Willhaben and Ebay were offered at extremely high prices
. Sometimes there are offers of over 1,000 euros, the original price is up to 499 euros. 
According to a press release from Willhaben, there were many searches for the Playstation 5 shortly before Christmas.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2020)

No, I don't. I'm tired of grown ass men behaving like children over a damn gaming console.

If you want to see how mental they can be: https://www.hotukdeals.com/discussions/ps5-pre-order-info-thread-subscribe-3544651

I don't even dare to read the comments anymore.


----------

